
In the Shadow of John McCarthy - llambda
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/11/03/in-the-shadow-of-john-mccarthy/
======
codypo
For a lighter side of both Steve Russell and Alan Kotok, you absolutely must
read Steven Levy's Hackers.

A large chunk of this book deals with the very early computer scene of MIT in
the late 1950s and 1960s. Both of those guys played a big role, especially
Russell. He developed a game, Spacewar, that just enraptured the whole PDP
crowd and led to this mania of gameplay and hacking, gameplay and hacking,
etc.

It is really a delightful book. It's great to see these gentlemen recognized
for their more formal contributions.

------
Kafka
"Even in 1969 the AI lab had a direct news feed from the New York Times. And
on-line text chatting between users, with video support was possible"

~~~
Kafka
From the comment by David Luckham.

